# Turning Stories Into Weight Gain Stories



## fat_elf

I know that there are a _lot_ of original weight gain stories, here and elsewhere. I know that there are a lot of weight gain stories about characters from some existing TV show or film, like having a miscast spell make Hermione Granger grow fat.

But are there any weight gain stories that actually follow the plot of the film or TV show? Whether that means the plot of an episode about weight gain, or simply adding a weight gain element to a plot that didn't have one, or whatever...


----------



## Perry White

There are a lot of shows that have weight gain in them, and I think I've read a few stories that have added WG as a plot element to a show. Not really sure what you're asking here.


----------



## fat_elf

Well, let me put it like this: 

The average weight gain fanfic (like the ones on this site, Writing.com or DeviantArt), have the weight gain being the storyline. The lead female of the film suddenly drops what she was doing in the film (spy-work, learning magic, arresting a mob-boss or whatever) and spends all her time focused on the fact that she is getting fat (whether this is intentional or not). 

What I would like to read is a story that actually keeps the plot of the film going (although maybe altered by her new weight) while still focusing the reader's attention on how fat the lead female is getting.

For example, I can find stories about 7 of 9 (from Star Trek: Voyager) getting fat. But they all centre around her abandoning her duties on the ship to spend all of her time stuffing her face and outgrowing clothes. Why 7 of 9 suddenly decide to get fat is barely considered, in favour of simply saying "She suddenly felt aroused by the thought of being fat."

What I would prefer is a fanfiction of, let's say...The Master of Disguise. It's an Action-Comedy starring Jennifer Pfeiffer as the assistant to a bumbling spy. SPOILER....

They hook up at the end and marry. But, you see, the whole Disguisey family have always admired and married women (their assistants usually) who have enormous buttocks (and generally tend to be obese in general, actually), while Jennifer has a "tiny butter-bottom". So when the wedding happens, the camera pans from the actual wedding, (showing off Jennifer's "tiny butter-bottom") to the field guide illustration of the perfect wedding, (showing a bride with an enormous bottom) as though to say "what has yet to come". So I would really like to read about Jennifer helping out her husband, while slowly but surely getting fattened up by the family.


----------



## agouderia

fat_elf said:


> I know that there are a _lot_ of original weight gain stories, here and elsewhere. I know that there are a lot of weight gain stories about characters from some existing TV show or film, like having a miscast spell make Hermione Granger grow fat.
> 
> But are there any weight gain stories that actually follow the plot of the film or TV show? Whether that means the plot of an episode about weight gain, or simply adding a weight gain element to a plot that didn't have one, or whatever...



In theory both approaches might be possible ... but from my reading of weight gain fiction, I haven't seen any I found convincing. 

We know fictional characters in books, movies or TV shows all too well, they have their own voice ... capturing that, re-writing a story with weight-gain as a new element and maintaining the authenticity of the original story context is incredibly difficult. 

Take the Hermione Granger example - JK Rowling's Harry Potter cosmos is pretty fat phobic ... so making one of the leading characters fat would either mean changing the whole frame of the story .... or completely changing the character's role in the story, personality, etc.

Doing that while keeping the charm of the original is almost impossible .... and probably not worth the effort. 
Developing a new story line of your own is a better use of energy and imagination!


----------



## Lou Grant

The ones I've seen around here are mostly "inspired by" pieces rather then faithfull WG interpetations of the movie/TV show/video game.

What you're describing seems more character focused to me. And off the top of my head I don't recall seeing anything like that around here. And I'm thinking you're on your own for that Master of Disguise one. Although it does sound interesting. Maybe your query will inspire someone.


----------



## lostgate

Sorry for hijacking the thread a little, but do you have a link to the hermione story?


----------



## GooberDude737

i was going to mention how on king of queens carrie gains alot, its rarely mentioned though, and sadly she loses most of it, she looked better big. but i figured you knew that one...lol, later that night though i was watching how i met your mother, and the episode was lilly put on her wedding dress and it didn't fit, somehow she wasn't trying and lost too much weight, and since it cost too much to take it in she decided to gain the weight. she doesn't look any different, but the episode has her stuffing her face and robin encouraging her, even yells at her calling her a skinny -itch. i was hoping it would end with her dress being too tight, and her going, "oh crap" but sadly it didn't.


----------



## HeidiRayson

Probably far too late for anyone to see this now, but I wondered if you meant something like this...

https://www.wattpad.com/story/70432077-fall-and-i-will-catch-you-a-drarry-fanfiction
https://www.wattpad.com/story/71060613-together-we-can-soar-a-drarry-fanfiction-falling-2
https://www.wattpad.com/story/79476764-tomorrow-we-will-shine-a-drarry-fanfiction-falling

It's not following the plot but it's attempting to keep the same characters and continue them on after the films but with one of them having gained weight that is definitely not the focus of the story but is a recurring theme throughout the three parts. Sounds a similar idea to your Master of Disguise example.


----------

